# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  The Red Hand of Doom

## woekan

I am making VTT maps for the Red Hand of Doom. Non Commercially, just for personal use and for practicing my mapmaking.

Wonder what you guys think of it! (30x30)
Encounter 1: Marauder Attack


Encounter 2: Blackwater Causeway (18x23)


Encounter 3: Vraath Keep (29x29)


Encounter 4: Skull Gorge Bridge (25x34)

----------


## madcowchef

Looking very nice!  My only criticism is that the dark lining on the walls is doesn't match the style of the rest of the map.

----------


## woekan

Thanks Mad! Means alot coming from you. I indeed had some trouble getting the walls the way i wanted them to look. Will try to get a more uniform style for the next one!

----------


## Bogie

Nice encounter map Woekan,

----------


## Meshon

I really like the way you've created the path. Paths are really hard to fit convincingly into maps but this one looks like it's been worn in there by decades of passers-by. Great work!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## woekan

Thanks guys! I have added another map. The Blackwater Causeway.

----------


## woekan

Added another map! Vraath Keep. (see original post)

I really feel I am improving. I have used a combination of techniques and software. Blender, Daz3D, Photoshop and Illustrator.

----------


## jkat718

Very nice maps! A few comments: The walls of Vraath Keep seem almost rounded on the top. Not sure if this was meant to convey that the walls are incomplete, but I don't think it was intended that way. Also, it's unclear where the spiral staircase in the bottom left is going. At first, I thought it was going down, into a basement, but I think it's supposed to go upwards. The rubble on top of it appears too neat; it looks like it's floating above the stairs. For both maps, certain features blend into the background (eg, the trees in Blackwater Causeway and the interior walls at Vraath Keep). This might have been purposeful, either to avoid drawing attention away from tokens on the map rather than towards the map itself or just to set a certain mood, but I thought I'd point it out. In regards to the mood of the maps, however, you've really succeeded at creating a eerie sort of "murk" effect, which helps convey a sense of gloom. Overall, great job, woekan.

----------


## ErnieTheMighty

Really loving these first two! Great job!

----------


## Bogie

Excellent, I really like the causeway map,  good swamp is hard to do.

I agree with Jkat about the rubble on the stairs, it looks like it is floating because the rubble doesn't blend into the steps.  I think it would be better to remove the rubble if you can and just place a couple small stones on a couple of steps.  Otherwise, I had no trouble with seeing the stairs going up.
Keep up the good mapping.

----------


## woekan

Thanks for the tips! I have added another image. Skull Gorge Bridge

----------


## madcowchef

These continue to be excellent.  Check if you can find some rapids from top down, its not easy but there are some out there, you can patch them onto your water using luminosity as the blend mode and adjusting the brightness levels.

----------


## woekan

Thanks Madcowchef! 
I added some rapids! What do you think?

----------


## madcowchef

Looks good to me, set a more turbulent mood for the scene to.

----------


## Bogie

Nice job with the rapids.

----------


## Farland

Beautiful.  I'll be snagging these maps for my tabletop game.  :Smile:

----------

